# Blue Ridge Fall Trial



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Open call backs 1,2,3,7,8,9,10,15,17,20,21,24,27,29,32,35,38,44,45,46 and 47


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Any derby results?


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Delma Hazzard 1st dog #6
Johnny Armstrong 2nd dog #16
Mike Oppegaard 3rd dog #26
Steve Ferguson 4th dog #7

That's all I have


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Any more open/Am callbacks or Q placements?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations to Snookie and Delma that is 28 points.
Mom & Dad
Dixie Gizmo


----------



## Mike McDaniel (Apr 9, 2011)

Open call backs to 4th series
Dogs # 3,8,9,10,20,21 and 35 it has not finished yet.
Amateur 18 dogs to the 3rd series 4,12,13,16,17,18,21,27,31,33,35,36,39,45,47,48,52 and 55
I don't have any Q call backs, Sorry!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, to our good friend, Steve Ferguson and Brink's Buster Brown, on your Open WIN!!! Buster, 3 1/2 years old, and Steve, WON the Amateur last weekend! This qualifies Buster for the 2016 National Amateurs.

Way to go, Buster!

rita and Frank


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Unofficial Open Results as told to me:

1st #10 Brinks Buster Brown, O/H - Steve Ferguson +++++ Qualifies for 2016 National Amateur +++++
2nd #21 FC-AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm, O - John Thomas, H - Malcom Sykes
3rd # 35 NFC-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet, O - Henry McNeil, H - Alan Pleasant
4th # 20 FC-AFC Carolina's Half Moon, O/H - Clint Joyner
RJ # 9 AFC Cropper's Fire in the Hole, O - Newt & Karen Cropper, H - Alan Pleasant
Jam # 3 Straight to the Heart - Dagger, O - Johnny Armstrong, H - Malcom Sykes
Jam # 8 FC-AFC Sk's Dirty Little Secret, O - Elizabeth Madden and George Francis, H - Elizabeth Dixon

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, to our good friend, Steve Ferguson and Brink's Buster Brown, on your Open WIN!!! Buster, 3 1/2 years old, and Steve, WON the Amateur last weekend! This qualifies Buster for the 2016 National Amateurs.
> 
> Way to go, Buster!
> 
> rita and Frank


What Dr. Frank and Mrs. Rita said - a huge congratulations to Steve and Buster!


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations Steve and Buster!!


----------



## Glenn Harrison (Oct 5, 2011)

Q- results
1st #26 Owner: Steven Cox Handler: Malcolm
2nd # 1 Owner: Steven Bright Handler: Brad A.
3rd # 25 Owner/Handler Richard Dorn
4th & Res. Jam Owner/Handler Jon Shepard
Jam #6 Owner: Glenn/Patty Harrison Handler: Brad A.
Jam #13 Owner: Manual V. Handler: Brad A.
Jam #19 Owner: Al Balzer Handler: Brad A.

Congratulations to everyone and a Big Thanks to Mr. Steve Furgerson for hosting this event.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! We got word that Rosie and Mike McDaniel won the Amateur!!! That is the greatest news ever!!! Nobody works harder than Mike and he has done an incredible job with Rosie. It just doesn't get any better!!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Becky Mills said:


> WOOHOO!!!! We got word that Rosie and Mike McDaniel won the Amateur!!! That is the greatest news ever!!! Nobody works harder than Mike and he has done an incredible job with Rosie. It just doesn't get any better!!!
> View attachment 25136


Congrats Mike! We put up 4 tough series and let the cream rise to the top. Rosie looked awesome all weekend! It was a pleasure and and honor to judge such a great group of dogs and Rosie hit it out of the park! Steak dinner for her tonight!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike and Rosie! Sounds like an amazing weekend for you two!

Enjoy the Euphoria!

rita


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats to Penn Cox for Rip's win in the Q! 2 in a row!


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

Good job Mike and Rosie.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Mike and Rosie! Sounds like an amazing weekend for you two!
> 
> Enjoy the Euphoria!
> 
> rita


Euphoria in Emporia!


----------

